# charity motorcycle ride aug 21st



## CANTSHOOT (Oct 17, 2008)

Hope its good that i post this.. There is a ride for juvenile diabetes on Aug 21st... It starts at Young Buick Gmc in Layton, 10 oclock registration.. It will depart for ogden canyon to trappers loop about 11, over trappers to weber canyon and back to layton for lunch at burger stop. Regroup after lunch and raffle and depart for Rocky Mountain Raceways. Pre registration is by the 10th, sorry short notice... Cost is 35 dollars per rider. Number for contact and name to follow shortly. I'll be there and hope others join. Feel free to pm me with any questions, I'll do my best to answer any questions, and if i cant i will find out.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Man I would love to go, and this might be a selfish excuse but that is the opening of the archery. Man I feel guilty just saying that. Hope you get a good turn out though.


----------



## CANTSHOOT (Oct 17, 2008)

If it was October I would be torn to ride.. ducks take all my attention, good luck to you on the archery. Should be a good turn out, just doin my part to get the word out.


----------

